# Anyone tried coopers "session ale"?



## Bridges (16/1/18)

Seems to be close to their pale with galaxy and melba hops. Are they taking on the yak range?
I'd be interested in trying it but didn't know it existed until a few minutes ago.


----------



## luggy (16/1/18)

I had a sample a few weeks ago, it's not bad but it's not mind blowing either


----------



## Judanero (16/1/18)

When I tried it at Brewfest it reminded me of what Stone and Woods Pacific ale first tasted like.


----------



## Bridges (16/1/18)

Coopers do good ales. I'm happy to see them going after this style as I think they should be able to do a good job of it. Now I just need to try some. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Bribie G (16/1/18)

Hope there will be some on tap in April when I get down to the Grafton comp and see if that Stu guy is still around.
Is there going to be a bottled version?

Coopers are shithouse at brewing lagers, good to see a new ale in the fold.


----------



## Bridges (16/1/18)

Hey there meatball you seem familiar for some reason...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/1/18)

Bridges said:


> Hey there meatball you seem familiar for some reason...


No, your being thrown off by, Meatball, Ducati and location.


----------



## Bridges (16/1/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> No, your being thrown off by, Meatball, Ducati and location.


and FSM sig...


----------



## Bridges (16/1/18)

And he seems to drink in the same pub and talk to the same coopers rep as someone else...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/1/18)

Could be his brother


----------



## earle (16/1/18)

Its all just coincidence. Nothing more than that.


----------



## Lumber09 (16/1/18)

I have it on good authority that it will be released in cans and bottles by mid March.
Great gateway beer into the world of craft, hope they can keep up supply[emoji106]


----------



## CJW (16/1/18)

Meatball said:


> Coopers rep knows a lot of people


Especially if they are doing their jobs properly.


----------



## spog (16/1/18)

Meatball said:


> This has been at my local for a few months now. Very nice summer beer.
> 
> It has been selling its socks off. 3rd best selling beer on tap behind New and XXXX Gold
> 
> ...



Hmm, New and XXXX Gold.....


----------



## Dave70 (17/1/18)

Cant wait to give it a whirl. Finally be able to confirm if I've been hatin on the yeast all theses years and not POR.


----------

